
Attacker Compromises Pornhub, Sells Shell Access for $1,000, Says Columnist - IamFermat
https://it.slashdot.org/story/16/05/15/0858203/attacker-compromises-pornhub-sells-shell-access-for-1000-says-columnist
======
Pica_soO
And all that one handed. Impressive.

